# Some of my gear



## n0ugh7_zw (3/1/15)

Hey people, here are some pics of my gear. 6 Atties are absent from the group shot, because they're in various stages of use.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Nice collection you've got going there 

I find it interesting how I am starting to recognize some of these devices...while when other people (non-vapers) look at it they just see "stuff"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Cat (3/1/15)

What do you think of the Vulcan?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/15)

@Cat Vulcans, not bad.... Flavours good, but the airflow is very restrictive and it tends to leak alot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

